# Blocking Orkut !



## max_demon (Jan 27, 2008)

I want to block orkut coz of friends , i also hate orkut .

EDIT : 600th Post


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 27, 2008)

Arey to just delete ur account...


----------



## RCuber (Jan 27, 2008)

^^ I guess he is telling that his friends come to his place and sit in his computer for hours posting cr@p in orkut.

@max check this thread


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 27, 2008)

Install a firewall (Zone Alarm) and add orkut.com in its blacklist...


----------



## axxo (Jan 27, 2008)

someone has developed orkut virus..get a copy of it


----------



## RCuber (Jan 28, 2008)

^^^ it blocks youtube too .


----------



## mehulved (Jan 28, 2008)

install and configure a proxy.


----------



## max_demon (Jan 28, 2008)

i have COMODO firewall in that can i add orkut in blacklist , and if yes than where ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 28, 2008)

For windows OS:
 start -->>my computer-->>C:\ drive (if your windows is installed in c:\ drive)-->>Windows-->>System32-->>Drivers-->>etc-->>right click Hosts file->> open with notwpad.

Add this line at bottom of the page

127.0.0.1 www.orkut.com

save-->> done


----------



## motobuntu (Jan 28, 2008)

^^^^ is the best way.


----------



## ayush_chh (Jan 28, 2008)

can i redirect orkut to some other site with this method??


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2008)

ayush_chh said:


> can i redirect orkut to some other site with this method??



yup

127.0.0.1 www.orkut.com

Here orkut.com is mapped to localhost (127.0.0.1)

just put the ip address of the site to which u want to map orkut.com.


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 29, 2008)

mehulved said:


> install and configure a proxy.


best way!


----------



## ayush_chh (Jan 29, 2008)

@T159 thanks man it worked.........


----------

